# Sanibel Island vs Marco Island



## Nolathyme (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm planning a trip to SW Florida in December. Will the water temperature be warmer off Marco Island than Sanibel? What are the best timeshare resorts in both areas with kids 2 and 4 years old in tow?


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 5, 2013)

They aren't that far apart, so the temps should be very similar.  During December, it may not be warm enough to swim in, but then some people swim in cold water.  Let's just say it will probably be low 70's.

The problem in Sanibel isn't the temperature, it's the water quality.  There have been huge releases of fresh water from Lake Okeechobee into the Caloosahatchee River, which has severely affected the water around Ft Myers Beach and Sanibel.  I'll attach a story from late July, and tell you that this is on the news every night.  The Governor is visiting, Senators are visiting, the Army Corps of Engineers is explaining, and tourists are very unhappy with the brown water.  I'm sure if you google this subject you will find many articles about this.  It's a horrible situation, and I hope that water doesn't make its way to the beach at Marco.  It is flowing offshore, so Marco should not be affected.   

http://www.nbc-2.com/story/22943481/is-the-dark-water-dangerous-to-humans#.Uii3sTasgdo

more of the same, there's tons of it:
http://www.nbc-2.com/story/22944129/brown-water-and-dead-sea-grass-plaguing-our-area#.Uii66Tasgdo


----------



## Bwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

There is a discussion of the water issue at TripAdvisor's Sanibel Island forum.

By December, the water releases may have ended.  Sea Six may know more about that.  Certainly the folks posting at TA's forum will keep us informed.

In addition, the water (when we go) always tends to be murky, at least along the shoreline because of the tide action.  There is also tannin in the water.  So, Sanibel water just isn't the clear, blue water you find in the Caribbean even without the water releases.

HTH


----------



## X-ring (Sep 25, 2013)

swj said:


> What are the best timeshare resorts in both areas with kids 2 and 4 years old in tow?



Your kids may be a touch too young but Tortuga Beach Club is the only resort (at least on Sanibel) that has a full-time recreation Director. 

I see from the December 2012 Recreation Schedule that daily activities for kids included things like beaded key chains, color a zipper bag, tie dye t-shirts, shell basket craft, etc. Lunches around the pool barbecue (open to everyone) and frozen treats are also offered. All at modest cost.

There's also a Kids Night Out on Wednesday for the (6-12?) group - typically a DVD movie.

We've never had children with us so can't speak from experience unfortunately.

As your kids get a bit older, keep in mind that Tortuga provides free golf for 6 every day at The Dunes Golf & Tennis Club.


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 26, 2013)

I know that there are lots of kids activities at the beach resorts on Marco.  I have been to both and prefer Marco Island as you can go "off-isand" quite easily and explore the Everglades, Naples, etc.  I love Charter Club, Eagle's Nest, etc.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 26, 2013)

Regarding sunset views:  Since the Marco beach resorts face west, they all have sunset views over water.  The resorts on Sanibel are near the south end, which faces south, so the sunset views are over land.


----------

